# FCC To Regulate Blogs, Political Websites?



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> In a surprise move late Friday, a key Democrat on the Federal Election Commission called for burdensome new rules on Internet-based campaigning, prompting the Republican chairman to warn that Democrats want to regulate online political sites and even news media like the Drudge Report.
> 
> Democratic FEC Vice Chair Ann M. Ravel announced plans to begin the process to win regulations on Internet-based campaigns and videos, currently free from most of the FEC's rules. "A reexamination of the commission's approach to the internet and other emerging technologies is long over due," she said.
> 
> The power play followed a deadlocked 3-3 vote on whether an Ohio anti-President Obama Internet campaign featuring two videos violated FEC rules when it did not report its finances or offer a disclosure on the ads. The ads were placed for free on YouTube and were not paid advertising.


Dems on FEC move to regulate Internet campaigns, blogs, Drudge | WashingtonExaminer.com

I hope we all see where this will lead if it isn't nipped in the bud before it blossoms.

How many of you have blogs of one sort or another? Maybe you discuss politics?

We lose our freedoms a little at a time.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Didn't they try this a few years ago?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

They will keep trying to pass it. Sort of like when they're constipated.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I figured the socialists have been doing this for years.

Hey Government Trolls


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This was from October. It isn't tied to the recent FCC changes.

Dems always try to stifle means of communication when their narrative isn't being parroted.
Par for the course.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe they realized that their bases can not or do not read. Many Americans are Illeducated thanks to libtard ideas like common core.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Liberals have been doing this in an expanding way for 60 years in our education system now they need to expand it. The last thing liberals want are people that think and care for themself


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I would advise everyone "not" get all excited about this. They got a little rope with this one - let them hang themselves.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Since when does anyone care whether a political ad is truthful or not?
the FCC is federal communications commission.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

This is all about control.
First of, there will be a tax imposed on Internet sign up. Revenue generation.
Second, THEY will shut it down when something they don't like becomes rampant.
Do not be surprised if, in the near future, the system is shut down for some "technical " reason. This will be a test.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I know Steve Jobs is dead and all, but have faith guys. The "net" is beyond their control. Less of course the emp us.....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Take a look at how regulated the internet is in china. They have Internet police... People are in prison over there for posts they made in chatrooms... I will continue to hope that it never happens here.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

National Review

Ever get tired of the stupid game they play on the Hill?

Golly, goo; we wish we could do something but it isn't possible! See, we are at the mercy of the agencies, too! After all, we are just congress.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The FCC barely regulates radio and television so I'm not too worried. They are too busy figuring how to use their positions to enrich themselves.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is not the FCC, like it's not the BATE repealing the M855 exemption. This is the Ozark Kids Klan Plan. You don't fit into the Plan


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a big hairy foot in the door is what it is?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

So how do you all feel about Net Neutrality's comeback?


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Maybe they will hire the illegals to watch the rest of us. I predict a traffic volume spike for goggle translate.

Anyway, (hijack) I intend to keep using (jihad) trigger words to (semtex) keep them occupied (plot)


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't Rush say yesterday (I rarely hear him but heard him yesterday) that this plan laid out the ground works for "licensing" web sites? Good luck with that, but hey a buck a web site and we can probably eliminate taxes


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Maybe they can tax trolls: TROLL TAX


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The last thing Obama and liberals can have is free speech . Ever notice most of what they do is to take away free speak and rig votes.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

It will probably happen eventually. How else will the gov't control all communication, which is what they need to be absolute rulers. 
And the neutered GOP will be of no help whatsoever. In fact, some of them (rinos) will be very helpful... to the gov't.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There is no real or practical reason to be censoring except to prevent regular people from communicating and informing or helping each other. It is big brothers dream just as it is. Pretty much seems like lame excuses to prevent the Internet being as much of a resource and confirmation.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm 69years old. Can anyone tell me what happened to the nation I knew in the 50s and 60s???? Everything is regulate, regulate, regulate. Government leans on us. Politicians plunder us. There are no patriots in government. I guess I'm old and just miss the good old days before freedom started the downhill slide. How can regulation of political speech and thought be justified in light of Amendment Number ONE? One day soon the S will HTF.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Just heard on the news this morning. The FCC will decide in secret, and won't let the public know about the decision until after a few months


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> I'm 69years old. Can anyone tell me what happened to the nation I knew in the 50s and 60s???? Everything is regulate, regulate, regulate. Government leans on us. Politicians plunder us. There are no patriots in government. I guess I'm old and just miss the good old days before freedom started the downhill slide. How can regulation of political speech and thought be justified in light of Amendment Number ONE? One day soon the S will HTF.


"Where have all the valiant men gone?"......it seems to me that since the 50's/60's being mindless and self centered has been the programming. We went from a "what about the next guy?" honor system people to a ignorant and turd acting "Good enuff fer guavamint work heh heh" and white males making workman's comp a career. People were taken off of competative, builder programming and offered infantile and base choices to seemingly mentally neuter them. Dirty and stupid became "yes we can! We're americans nyaa nyaa!" - no respect for self, kids or country and all leaders had to do to get everyone to follow was act corrupt and false their selves. People been using the leaders as a guide and excuse.

"Just heard on the news this morning. The FCC will decide in secret, and won't let the public know about the decision until after a few months"

That's pure bull - obviously, so they can get brand new allegedly "legal" files on everyone before announcing and then attacking based on violations people didn't know they were making. Or, some ridiculously unbelievable story about fear of our own terror actors requiring tighter security for everyone but them....


----------

